# Cabelas vs. Bass Pro



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Next to fishing, my favorite things are shopping cabelas and bass pro (?) and the NFL..... Although my preferences for an outfitter have changed this year!

I shop outfitters to find the best deals...I love going to to Cabelas in Dundee, MI and WV. As part of my spring order. I ordered approx. $600 in lures in 2 orders. I found that Cableas had better prices on jigs, crawler harness components, slip bobbers and some other cranks than Bass Pro. Bass Pro had better prices than Cabelas on rapala's, wally divers and crappie jigs. I was "pumped" that I saved $140 using 2 catalogs as opposed to buying from only one!!! 

The problem...The Cabelas order arrived 6 weeks earlier than Bass Pro. Bass Pro shipped USPS and Cabelas shipped UPS. Same standard 5-7 day delivery ordered. Almost a season passed before I received BP's order!!!!!! I was HONKED OFF!!! Both Bass Pro and USPS were pointing fingers at each other. Bass Pro claimed to have sent 3 orders for me to receive 1!!!! BP didnt want to grant one concession for the inconvenience!!! Im shocked at the poor customer service of BP!!!! (Ive spent buku with them...Ive spent enough that they tell me I spend a lot everytime I call!!!)

THough I saved some nice ching-way....I think Im going to give up on BP. They must have routed my order through Guam to arrive 6 weeks later in New Albany, OH!!!! 

I thought I would pass along for anyone with that immediate need...May prevent a disappointment and losing part of the season.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for that information,thats really good stuff. I to think that cabelas customer relations is far better than Bass Pro. Cabelas has more than once taken
care of me real well and i might add compensated me well for my troubles.. And they did so without me even asking or mentioning it in any way.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

If I Wouls Of Received Something 6 Weeks Late I Would Have Sent It Back

You Have The Right To Do That...thats Crazy

Also,i Know Cabelas Has Better Customer Service Than Bps

The Only Time I Buy From Bass Pro Anymore Is If Cabelas Doesnt Have It


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Have You Tried Any Local Shops? I Have Done Well From Both Dave's Bait In Vermilion And From Erie Outfitters In Sheffield. They May Not Have Everything That You Want But They Are Both Supper People And Always Willing To Help. They Will Usually Cut You A Little Better Deal If You Are Going To Drop A Good Chunk Of Change. I Like To Keep My Money As Local As Possible And Try To Support Such Shops. More Times Than Not Their Info Is Worth A Million Bucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

I shop bass pro all the time and my orders are always here in 7 days or less.
you must have got a bad salesclerk and they for got your order. Like I said
i have always been happy.

moose
p.s. went to canada last week great time caught over 130 bass in 6 days.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't order from bass pro just because they send it thru us postal! i git home and find a slip in my mailbox saying that THE NEXT DAY i can wait in line to beg for what i've already paid for. ever see postal workers slamming stuff around? when i order from cabela's when i git home the stuff is sitting on my porch.


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I just received my order in about 3 days. It included a Plueger Reel, Browning Citori Rod, some lures, line and some terminal tackle. No problems. Order was complete, and fast.

I too look to my local guy first... but if you need it, you need it.


WAR


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I live close to Cabelas (1:15hrs) and I still order from Bass Pro. If you want to save money you should just order direct. Alot of sites on the internet sell exactly the same things the big 2 do and at cheaper prices.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Personally i shop bps over cabelas well probably just because i live about 20 min from it. I like it pretty well but it always seems like they are out of things that i need. One good thing about bps that a lot of people don't know is taht if you print off the add online and take it into the store they will give it to you for the internet price, which is usually 3-10 dollars cheaper. Don't take no for an answer!

J


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like BPS put it on backorder and forgot to tell customer service. 6-8 wks is about the norm for an out of stock item.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

After spending thousands of dollars over the past few years with Cabelas, I will never order from them again. Bass pro Shops for me. I always get great service from them, and recieve my order in a timely fashion. If something is on backorder, they tell me.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are looking for catfishing gear, catfish connection beats them both, with quality and price.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Typically when something is on backorder that specific item is shipped upon availability. However, that item being on backorder does not hold the remaining $300 worth of tackle.... Plus, USPS is a terrible way to receive such a package. $300 is not the motherload, however Cabelas thought it was worth sending UPS. I dont know guys I think Im done w/ Bps for now.

I appreciate the input and the other places to shop! Thats good stuff! Good luck!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Webmaster,

Im unsure if you leave posts until the author requests deletion. This one has been idle forever. Please feel free to delete at your convenience. Its starting to smell like a dead fish!

Love the site! Thank you!


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i live 25 mins from basspro... i'm gonna shop there


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Personally,I like both about the same.If I lived across the street from BPS,I would walk in there and shop,and then go home and order some items from Cabela's that BPS may not have had.Thumbs up for both of them in my book


----------



## ZoSo50 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not to start an argument..But..My $0.02..

I gave up on BPS.. Since they started Pushing the Toyota Trucks! And soon to be Toyota Cars for NASCAR..

And plus they preach there American Hertiage..But support a foreign company that produces trucks..

Cabela's always stood by Ford and GM Trucks..Even though Ford and GM isn't doing so well these days..Cabela's told thousands of american workers that they will stand 
next to any american made truck no matter what..99% of there Catalog orders and retail sales are from American Workers.. We owe them!! and we thank them. 

BPS changed there Toyota campaign saying that they sponser Toyota because they are made in the US..And better for the enviroment after thousands of American workers E-Mailed..Called them..Wrote Them..to complain about there supprt for Toyota..
BPS hired the countries best marketing firm to re-write the Toyota Ad campaign, To make it sound like it's your duty to buy a Toyota truck..For the enviroment and the future of our country. And say's Toyota promises Millions in donations to hunting and fishing programs.. The truth is..They only promise Millions if they exceed there annual sales forcast..(it's kinda like profit sharing..We make money..Then you reap the benifits) I can see why BPS is pushing that BULL..They will be more profitable in the end..The more they help to sell Toyota..Means better fishing and Hunting..In the end they will make a huge profit in sales.

The way I see it..
Ford And Chevy profits stay in the US! Keeping America working!!

Toyota's profits go back to Japan.

Just my worthless opinion

ZoSo50


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass Pro always has more of what I need, but I've had problems with their customer service in the past on two occasions. Cabelas always treats me right. I will order everything I can from Cabelas now and local retailers. Anything left over that I cant find I go to Bass Pro. I used to spend at least $500-$700 a year at Bass Pro. Now they are lucky to see $100.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I have never bought from BPS, but bought alot from Cabela's for the first time this year and the service was great. What made me pick Cabela's over BPS is that Cabela's just simply has alot better selection over BPS.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Since Bass Pro is only 30 miles away, I shop there most of the time. With the new Gander Mountian in Dayton, Cabela's has lost most of my business, only because they are 3 hours away. I am not patient enough to mail order


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

That just won't die. So I'll add some food here. 

I have a perfect example of how much it's the people and not the company. I found that I can "order" from the Bass Pro here and have it come in via their stock order. That means NO SHIPPING. I get the same price that I would get in the catalog and have access to everything in the catalog. I just spent some $500 on gear for my upcoming Florida trip and it all showed up in a little under a week. BUT, I also ordered two Shimano Saragosa rods when they went on clearance. That was on April 7th and they haven't arrived yet. So, that's annoying. 

But then you get great service like today as well. I bought a Bionic Blade last year in the fall when they were on sale. It sat on the rack in my garage for the last 9 months and still had the plastic, the BPS sticker and the little dangling tag hanging from the eye. It was a baitcasting rod and I wanted to exchange it for a spinning rod. I took it over to the store and they scanned it. The guy helping me said it was an "old" model. It scanned at $24.95, not the $79.99 that was on the price tag. These go on sale all the time for $49.99 and are a great deal. I would have Ebayed the thing but he called the fishing department and pleaded my case ON HIS OWN. He told the guy that it was perfect and still had all the stuff on it. After a few exchanges, he smiled and told me he could do an even exchange. I was thrilled! They could have been strict and I would have understood just fine but they took care of me. 

That's why BPS gets my business now. Cabelas was always great to deal with and still are but they aren't 10 minutes from my house. Thank God.

UFM82


----------

